# Does pure tobacco hold some subtle positive side effects



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, so I'm sitting here, wondering if pure tobacco has some mild pschyotropic properties that science has not yet pinpointed?

I'm going to disqualify cigarettes, as there are so many additives that if there is an effect it's most likely lost. But if you think about the origins of smoking tobacco, mostly by indigenous peoples of the America's, it was used at social gatherings, mostly to promote friendship or a sense of kinship.

I don't recall ever hearing of pre-battle smoking, although there may have been, I'm not really well schooled in it's history.

We know that certain cati and mushrooms are pschyotropic in nature, and thier effects are usually very strong and clear, and absolutely have been proven to have a scientifically measurable effect on brain cells and the synapses that control our thought processes and state of mind.

Could it be that pure tobacco has some similar, but much more subtle effect on our brains and neural pathways?

Ahh, whatever, maybe this is my puff.com "Jerry Maguire" moment, or maybe I just smoked too many this weekend, but to me it's still so amazing that such a strong bond can form around what at one point in my life I thought was another "nasty habit".

I mean, I had some bad habits in my 1/2 century on this planet, but other than the symbiotic relationships that stemmed from my other "habits" (you know, the Casinos loved me and I thought I loved them), none of them seemed as genuine as my kinships with fellow herfer's.

Or perhaps I'm just, well, :loco:

In any case, goodnight JohnBoy, this herfer is callin' it a night!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Cigars relax me. I like the taste. They are less expensive than cocaine.

Cocaine didn't exactly relax me, but I liked the taste. It was a lot more expensive than cigars.

WINNING! ROFL


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

kansashat said:


> Cigars relax me. I like the taste. They are less expensive than cocaine.
> 
> Cocaine didn't exactly relax me, but I liked the taste. It was a lot more expensive than cigars.
> 
> WINNING! ROFL


Well, cigars are much cheaper than casino gambling too! And never really had a strong bond with the players at the tables, even though I came to know them quite well in the throes of my "ad.." er "habitual" play.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Its all in the nicotine. Its common knowledge that you inhale a cigarette but not a cigar. When you inhale you get larger quantities of nicotine to your brain faster, where as with cigars we do get nicotine but not enough to really get you addicted. This is why you will get a stronger buzz with a heavier cigar.....more nicotine. Its the same way chewing works except that it cuts your inner lip to release nicotine into your bloodstream and to your brain faster and in larger quantities.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

DavO,

This got me thinking, so I hit up another forum dealing with entheogenic plants and came up with this link.

Smoking is Good For You!* : Discovery News

Unfortunately, there wasn't as much info on tobacco as I had hoped, mostly the other plants you mentioned.


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course tobacco is good for you! How can thousands of cigarette excutives and their advertising machines be wrong? Just pick up any magazine from your childhood, before those crazy hippies took away all of our civil liberties, and all the information will say just that!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Long story short
A few yrs ago I had heart surgery.
Dr's believe that during the surgery I threw
some clots to the brain, hurting memory, especially
short term memory. I was told by neurologist that
my cigars may actually help my condition......Who
would have thought


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If I could only get a prescription,
I could have my Health Saving acct pay for my
next order......:cell:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> DavO,
> 
> This got me thinking, so I hit up another forum dealing with entheogenic plants and came up with this link.
> 
> ...


Well Chris, it's kinda what I was getting at, but not really. I mean, I know that nicotine has those properties, but I'm talking about something akin to psilocybin (shrooms), but much more subtle.

I have to find some links to support my initial statements about peyote and psilocybin, but I'm pretty sure it affects our brains at a cellular level and changes the neural pathways to get the user to the "altered state" they perceive. My thinking is that pure tobacco may have a somewhat similar effect on the brain.

I want to discount processed forms of the leaf because if the assumption is that the effect so subtle as to be unnoticeable, and it's dilution would negate any psychotropic effect.

Ah, dude, I just watch too much Science Channel back to back with the SyFy network!:crazy:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Well Chris, it's kinda what I was getting at, but not really. I mean, I know that nicotine has those properties, but I'm talking about something akin to psilocybin (shrooms), but much more subtle.
> 
> I have to find some links to support my initial statements about peyote and psilocybin, but I'm pretty sure it affects our brains at a cellular level and changes the neural pathways to get the user to the "altered state" they perceive. My thinking is that pure tobacco may have a somewhat similar effect on the brain.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap Dav0, we could have talked for hours over the weekend.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> Holy Crap Dav0, we could have talked for hours over the weekend.


Exactly my point!!:tea:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> DavO,
> 
> This got me thinking, so I hit up another forum dealing with entheogenic plants and came up with this link.
> 
> ...


Chris, check this link out:

Psilocybin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very intersting read on early research on shrooms.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

AFAIK, nicotine is the only psychoactive compound found in tobacco, and as such, I don't really see tobacco altering perception / consciousness in the way those other alkaloids do.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its all in the nicotine. Its common knowledge that you inhale a cigarette but not a cigar. When you inhale you get larger quantities of nicotine to your brain faster, where as with cigars we do get nicotine but not enough to really get you addicted. This is why you will get a stronger buzz with a heavier cigar.....more nicotine. Its the same way chewing works except that it cuts your inner lip to release nicotine into your bloodstream and to your brain faster and in larger quantities.


My brother-in-law swears that when my father-in-law and i smoke cigars after drinking that we must be smoking crack cause it has a strong effect. 
I have to respectfully disagree that there isn't really enough nicotine in cigars to really get you addicted. I dont think people who smoke 2 or 3 cigars a day do it just because of the taste. I have been a smoker of cigarettes for years and i have gotten a much bigger buzz from a cigar which equates to more nicotine in my experience.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> My brother-in-law swears that when my father-in-law and i smoke cigars after drinking that we must be smoking crack cause it has a strong effect.
> I have to respectfully disagree that there isn't really enough nicotine in cigars to really get you addicted. I dont think people who smoke 2 or 3 cigars a day do it just because of the taste. I have been a smoker of cigarettes for years and i have gotten a much bigger buzz from a cigar which equates to more nicotine in my experience.


I've heard or read somewhere, there is a more tobacco in one robusto sized cigar then there is in a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

dav0 said:


> I've heard or read somewhere, there is a more tobacco in one robusto sized cigar then there is in a pack of cigarettes.


That is about right, but since we are not inhaling the effect is way different.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

But again with cigarettes there is all those additives in them as well. Have you ever seen that video on youtube where some guy creates a machine that can smoke the cigarettes and it filters the smoke through a jar of water. By the end of 400 cigarettes the water is pure black and then he boils the water and all that is left over is chunks of tar!

I do think pure tobacco does have some positive side effects. Shisha does make you feel really relaxed and at eaze. Not sure about cigarettes though.

I think that same aspect does apply to almost anything (except for pure alcohol haha). Like when I was in Cuba and I had freshly ground coffee beans with sugar cane. Tasted amazing! 

But hey, doesn't matter if someone comes out with a study saying how pure tobacco in cigars is bad........I ain't stoppin anytime soon


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

PIF shroom spores for microscopy use only???


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

You're saying mild pschyotropic properties are or cause subtle positive side effects?

The positives for me are that it relaxes me and calms me down. I can sit and think.

I like the sensory experience it gives me.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I know research is being done on the positive effects of nicotine on Alzheimer's patients.


----------

